# cutest PUPPY breed ( warning CUTENESS OVERLOAD! )



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

ok so ALL puppies are cute. but I have found there are some that are cuter then others! its true! whats your pick for cutest puppy breed and why?

1) Pembroke Welsh Corgi - They are OMG SO CUTE. like little footballs with fur. and they have such silly personalities. I melt into a puddle when I see a corgi puppy.



















Corgi Cuteness.






Tied for first lol!

Basset hound puppies. They are so so so cute as puppies. All ears. Clumsy. Tripping over ears. Adorable.















2) English bulldog puppies - Adorable and such cute mellow personalities. Hamlet one of the ones at our clinic always tried to untie my shoes lol 










cuteness overload.





3) Husky Puppies - Adorable. Mischievous.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Definitely corgis. I will try to post some of gallys puppy photos when I get home.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

German shepherds,Alaskan Malamutes and Great Pyrenees.


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

Awww! I'm literally in love with EVERY puppy I see. Especially mine, because he's in that hilarious awkward stage. I love them!


----------



## Kenzie Riann (Mar 25, 2013)

Shiba Inu's.

Oh god, it hurts so good.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a bias but


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Pomeranians...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

1) Weimaraners- love those blue eyes, and those velvety ears OMG to die for lol. I do love their stripes when they are just born too. 

4 month old BB (the day I got her)-









Kira as a baby- 










First litter-









2) Bulldogs- Just too cute, they are goofballs. 

ears already rosed- 










Reeka- 










Kami- 










3) ECS- So cute and fluffy, cuddle bugs. The ones I know squint and it is too cute. 










4) ESS- Gorgeous, love their eyes, fluffy ears


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Bull Terrier Puppies




Of Course, Rottweiler pupsl


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Border collies for sure. The eyes!










Mia was also pretty cute:




























She's cute nowadays too.










Newborn Mia!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Also ridiculously cute

Aussie puppies: 










Koolie puppies:










Pyrshep (scruff faces!):


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't know what breed he is, but wasn't my dog super cute when he was teeny?!










I, too, might be slightly biased. 
All such adorable puppies on here!!!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Akita Puppies

















Shiba Inu









Blue Tick Coonhound (most hound pups are SUPER CUTE)









Rottweiler









And of course i am biased, but i am ALWAYS smittin by a Pit Bull pup


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

That rottie and that pom and... omg... stop it's so cute it hurts!

I can't believe no one posted a samoyed puppy yet.
When they're really young they have these domed heads that are just adorable...









I'd prob vote for pom or corgi though.
Corgi puppies are comin' for you!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dsg8JccRZCw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYahzyPeC2I


Other cuteness...

A baby seal or a dog?









Is this a real dog? Or a cute alien?


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Indigo said:


> That rottie and that pom and... omg... stop it's so cute it hurts!
> 
> I can't believe no one posted a samoyed puppy yet.
> When they're really young they have these domed heads that are just adorable...
> ...


The teacup puppies kinda creep me out,no longer even looks like a dog,and even more exaggerated cuteness then the tiniest kitten.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sapsalis- So fluffy!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Sapsalis- So fluffy!


WAAAAYYYYY too freaking cute!


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Indigo said:


> That rottie and that pom and... omg... stop it's so cute it hurts!
> 
> 
> Is this a real dog? Or a cute alien?


That looks like a pic from LuxPup (who should be shut down but still in business)


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Foresthund said:


> The teacup puppies kinda creep me out,no longer even looks like a dog,and even more exaggerated cuteness then the tiniest kitten.


Yeah same... without all that hair they look kinda like this:










And that is just sad.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Kayota said:


> Yeah same... without all that hair they look kinda like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh,yeah I saw some without the fur,its extra disturbing. I`m not a fan of domed heads,not in Rottweilers or any other dog either.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I'd have to look more into it to find some of my favorites... but here's my husband's favorite. He's dying to have a pug... one day. lol


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Foresthund said:


> Eh,yeah I saw some without the fur,its extra disturbing. I`m not a fan of domed heads,not in Rottweilers or any other dog either.


I don't mind domed heads but when the FOREHEAD juts past the NOSE that is just extreme.


----------



## MattyM (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm pretty biased as well, but I LOVE boxer puppies!!

Kaija @ 6 hours old:


@ 3 weeks:


@ 6 weeks:


Newfie, chow and wheaten terrier puppies are all pretty cute too (I think it's the teddy bear factor).

And who can deny a floppy-earred hound puppy??


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Kayota said:


> I don't mind domed heads but when the FOREHEAD juts past the NOSE that is just extreme.


Plus the pup could have hydrocephalus.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Chow puppies and Berner pups are my picks (if you could only see the pic of my boy Maxie at 8 weeks)...


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Absolutely not my breeds but scenthound puppies:









Beagle









Black and tan









Tree walker.









Bloodhound.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I think Shar Pei puppies are so cute looking. Also love Irish Wolfhound pups. 

Those bubble headed short haired dogs are odd looking. Are they trying to breed them to hold onto all the infant characteristics that mammals have? Do they have room for all the head internals?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

not really, the eye sockets are far too shallow which is why their eyes bulge SO much.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

I think beagles make the cutest puppies, but I'm also a little partial to the Lola puppy


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I 100% agree with CptJack. Scenthound puppies! Beagles, foxhounds, coonhounds.

Also Bernese Mountain Dogs.



























and of course I'm partial to huskies, but more than cute I find them gorgeous. They are definitely cute, all puppies are cute, but they're beautiful. Nali's litter:









I almost got this one


















Puppy cuddle puddle! (Nali in the middle)


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Welsh Springer Spaniel Pups...


















Brittanys...









http://www.1petloversworld.com/images/brittany spaniel puppy.jpg

And finally, Stabyhoun!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

LoMD13 said:


> I think beagles make the cutest puppies, but I'm also a little partial to the Lola puppy


This one!!! ^ .... ^ ..... ^ 

Schnauzer puppies! ........
https://www.google.com/search?q=sch...e.0.69i59j0l2.8303j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

How could I forget... Cavalier puppies!



















ETA: Also Beagle puppies...


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Bias.... but.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Kenzie Riann said:


> Shiba Inu's.
> 
> Oh god, it hurts so good.


You beat me to it. :becky:


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

This thread makes me smile from all the cuteness. Thanks for starting this.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

:wave: I'm afraid I am biased too, we just saw Zack at 8wks and that was that.
View attachment 108314
View attachment 108322
:clap2:


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

How about JRT!!! This is Bria at 8-10 weeks.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Bluetick Coonhound pups are just so cute, or any scent hound with those big ears.

Frenchies are my absolute favorite. Murph as a little man:


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh yeah Belgian shepherd puppies are really cute too.

I do like Rottie and Newfie pups,although the dogs I got of those breeds I never saw their puppyhood.

Also the Akita.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

This thread does not help my puppy want. Not at all. Cry.

(What's the rule about sharing other people's photos on Flickr? I'll take them down if it's not okay. These are not my dogs or photography. I just covet them.)

Next dog's breed, the silken windhound:


Silken Windhound puppies Casper, Newton and Yumi by Kent and Jay, on Flickr


Silken Windhound puppies called Raisa (Pink) and Willie by Kent and Jay, on Flickr


Sandy and Dita pups - 2 litters by Kent and Jay, on Flickr


Kumbaya Burning Desire - Flame (male) Reserved by Kent and Jay, on Flickr


hey, how do we make bail? by The Hounds of SpringLane, on Flickr


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

I LOVE corgi puppies... 

And Aussie pups??? FORGETABOUTIT!!! (Not like I'm partial or anything, but seriously!! I love these puppies!!!)


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Chow puppies anyone?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Porcelaine

6 months- 










younger- 










Griffon bleu de Gascogne


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah on the chows so Adorable! Fat and sassy and absolutely round and fluffy.


----------



## Cattledogfanatic (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm suprised no one said Golden puppies. I don't think there is much cuter than a Golden puppy. (If I was more technologically literate I'd post pictures, alas, I am not).


----------



## katbou (Jan 24, 2012)

Brittany








Shih tzu









But honestly, I think it's hard to find a puppy who is NOT adorable.


----------



## beardiedawg (Apr 16, 2012)

Here's my friend's bearded collie pup.










Another friend's beardie


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

beardiedawg said:


> Here's my friend's bearded collie pup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg, I haven't seen bearded collies since my grandmother's years ago. When my grandmother came to Canada from England she had her bearded collie (Tessie) and her border collie (Lucy). I don't remember Lucy as much, but I definitely remember Tessie and her beautiful coat. 

I think any puppy that turns into a whiskery shaggy adult is adorable.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Oh this is just toooooooooo much, can I have one of each pleeeeeeeeese.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Bearded collie puppy! arahaaadblah! *explodes*


Foresthund said:


> The teacup puppies kinda creep me out,no longer even looks like a dog,and even more exaggerated cuteness then the tiniest kitten.


I don't even know if one could call that a dog any more... it's like a walking cotton ball with eyes.



Thread needs more puppies:























Feetsies! TINY FEETS!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

White Swiss shepherd puppies! 

This was our Charlie as a baby. He's like a little polar bear! 









Another puppy: 









Wetterhoun puppies!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Dear Santa .................. Pleeeeease!?

Pumi .... Any color will be fine. Lol! 

https://www.google.com/search?q=pum...rome..69i57j0.5477j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## AlbertaLab (Feb 13, 2013)

No labradors yet?!
My Dio as a puppy


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Berger Picard-


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ammy was a fluffy ball of cute (and her ears are still crazy!)



sharpei's ar adorable, 




and daschunds!! so cute


----------

